# Utah Federation of Houndsmen Field Trial



## SHORTY (Oct 5, 2007)

The Utah Federation of Houndsmen are having the Western Tradition field trial, bench show and night hunt on October 12-14. There will be a $1000 lion drag on Saturday morning at 7:30 and an Awsome raffle on Saturday night, someone will win a nice rifle. There is also a kids bench show and raffle. If you would like to join us check out the website http://www.utahfederationofhoundsmen.com


----------

